# Toy hauler inside bike rack or transport



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Does anyone have a toy hauler? If so, would you mind sharing how you secure bikes for travel? I'm probably going to buy one here very soon, and I'd like to set mine up so that I can transport bikes inside without worrying about them and without having to remove the wheels.

I've transported motorcycles before and strapping them down by the handlebar is pretty common and keeps them upright, but considering how light bicycles are, it'd seem that a simpler solution should work.

Thinking about it, something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4df-15aac5223b10&pf_rd_r=K3K9GHKBGXBNMSZH8QNM









Something like that strung across the inside with a moving blanket used like a tailgate pad might be the way to go. I suppose I could even just put foam pipe insulation over it and call it a day. A single ratchet strap over the rear tires and I could definitely haul a ton of bikes that way for $35.


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Dirtbag - 15mm x 110mm - DRT15x110 - Dirtbags

I have two of these mounted on the wall of my Sprinter van so the bikes travel vertically and don't take up as much floor space.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

crfnick56 said:


> The Dirtbag - 15mm x 110mm - DRT15x110 - Dirtbags
> 
> I have two of these mounted on the wall of my Sprinter van so the bikes travel vertically and don't take up as much floor space.


.....so that I can transport bikes inside without worrying about them and without having to remove the wheels.....


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

crfnick56 said:


> The Dirtbag - 15mm x 110mm - DRT15x110 - Dirtbags
> 
> I have two of these mounted on the wall of my Sprinter van so the bikes travel vertically and don't take up as much floor space.


I have these for my pickup, but once I got a hitch rack, I never used them again.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

We have a toy hauler and have tried multiple things but keep coming back to the cardboard/moving blanket method. I did enough demo's when I was with Niner and we always were envious of the Yeti guys - this is how they did it in their big double axle trailer. We also have a couple of moto's too which occasionally tag along, so we have always removed pedals and straightened bars to maximize space.

Probably overkill, but I pull pedals, 4mm loosen the stem bolts, turn bars inline, double-up cardboard against the wall, drape XL moving blanket over bike, put against wall. Repeat cardboard/bike/moving blanket method for bikes 2-7. We use ratcheting tie-downs to criss-cross so the bikes stay put. Cardboard is key though...get the good stuff, XL bike boxes or 60"+ Tv boxes cut-down for the big flat sides work really well. We never have had damage but you've got to sandwich moving blanket-draped bikes with cardboard. Just moving blankets can get some wear in the q/r and rotor areas.

I've thought about making a wooden 2x8 type of wheel rack with some eye bolts to strap things down, but never gotten around to it. Just make sure you have everything SUPER SECURED as there is a lot of bouncing back there as I'm sure you are aware.

I also have a Recon Rack 6-bike hitch rack I though of making a mount to bolt down inside the toy hauler, then it goes on the back of the truck once we drop the trailer. Lots of options, not enough time...


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Been looking for a similar solution and haven't seen anything. 

Hoping to get a Sprinter and want an easy, secure, no disassembly way of storing my bike inside the vehicle

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

I wish I could just find something like the wheel holder on my Thule rack. It would hold up any bike for any distance and is very easy to use.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

twodownzero said:


> I wish I could just find something like the wheel holder on my Thule rack. It would hold up any bike for any distance and is very easy to use.


People have done that. The Ride 88 thing looks cool as well. But it don't want a big thing in the middle of the floor all of the time.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm thinking something like this track mounted to the wall and clamping it onto my post.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Finally picked up my 35 foot toy hauler. Still giving thought to ideas. I'm kinda attached to my bikes so I don't want them beat up in the process of getting them there. Another friend of mine with a 5th wheel puts them in the bedroom next to the bed!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

twodownzero said:


> Finally picked up my 35 foot toy hauler. Still giving thought to ideas. I'm kinda attached to my bikes so I don't want them beat up in the process of getting them there. Another friend of mine with a 5th wheel puts them in the bedroom next to the bed!


a friend of mine with a big RV has pulled out the extra bunk beds and converted the space to a bike closet.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Any RVers have any more ideas? Taking my first trip this weekend, but not taking bikes.


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

Does your toy hauler have the L-tracks in the floor with the movable rings for tie downs? If so I would think there is a way to adapt any Yakima/Thule roof rack mounted bike trays to those tracks. Not 100% sure about your setup but I feel lie that could be a possible option.

RB Components (way overpricedin my opinion) makes a wheel chock for bikes that mounts to the L-Track. Maybe something like this could be an option too? ...... https://rbcomponents.com/products/l-track-bicycle-wheel-chock


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 18, 2009)

I built some bike holders out of 2x4's. Then I just use ratchet straps to snug the bikes down in the garage. The 2x4 racks just hold the bikes upright. I also use them at home to park my bikes.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Village Idiot said:


> I built some bike holders out of 2x4's. Then I just use ratchet straps to snug the bikes down in the garage. The 2x4 racks just hold the bikes upright. I also use them at home to park my bikes.


You mind posting a picture? My challenge is that I want to be able to carry regular, plus, and fat...and most of the options require a tight fit on the tires.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Village Idiot said:


> I built some bike holders out of 2x4's. Then I just use ratchet straps to snug the bikes down in the garage. The 2x4 racks just hold the bikes upright. I also use them at home to park my bikes.


I took your advice and made one out of 2x4s and 2x6s. I found an article on Singletrack.com and modified it to fit my use.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)




----------

